
Evidence Based Scheduling - based2
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2007/10/26/evidence-based-scheduling/
======
shshhdhs
> Over the last year or so at Fog Creek we’ve been developing a system that’s
> so easy even our grouchiest developers are willing to go along with it. And
> as far as we can tell, it produces extremely reliable schedules

Sounds like it’s worthwhile to at least try this. Has anyone attempted a
similar approach? Did you get consensus with all the developers on your team?

